# Where can I buy a 4x12 cab jack plate with wires



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Looking to replace the jack plate/wiring on a cab so I don't have to solder to switch speakers. Where can I find one?

Like this

Jack Plate - Plug and Play, Mono/Stereo

I guess I can just buy that one unless people have any negative comments about it


----------



## sammyr (May 7, 2013)

long and mcquade will order this for you if you're worried about shipping and duties. https://www.long-mcquade.com/95551/Guitars/Parts/Marshall/Switching-Jackplate-for-Marshall-1960A.htm


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Can you clarify what exactly you want to do? It sounds like you want to do speaker swaps. How about putting spade lug connectors at the wire ends that connect to the speakers? That would make a solder-less connection at the speaker itself.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

What JB said. Those connectors are like 50c each and you can crimp them on with a pair of pliers.

If you also wanted stereo/mono switching you could get that done ( I am assuming you have the same size jackplate in your 4x12 now, with at least 2 jacks in it) replace one jack with a switching type to do that.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jb welder said:


> How about putting spade lug connectors at the wire ends that connect to the speakers?


Crimp Terminals (pair)

*CRIMP TERMINALS (PAIR)*
* PRODUCT DESCRIPTION*

The perfect tool for easily connecting your wire and jacks. These 0.205" crimp-on terminals fit the majority of modern guitar and bass speakers. Works with wire up up to 14 gauge in thickness.

Sold in pairs.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Any chance places like home Depot or the source have these crimp connectors?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> These 0.205" crimp-on terminals fit the majority of modern guitar and bass speakers.


Canadian Tire and Home Depot sells 0.250" which I have used in the past and squeezed them gently with pliers to tighten them a bit.
Gardner-Bender C14-143F Disconnect Terminal, Female | Canadian Tire


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Arent crimp connectors stock in most cabs?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

pickslide said:


> Any chance places like home Depot or the source have these crimp connectors?


I used to buy them at Radio Shack, when they were the go-to place for small audio parts. After that, I found them at Home Depot. You might find them in similar hardware or electronics stores.



Budda said:


> Arent crimp connectors stock in most cabs?


In general, unless you intend to swap your speakers frequently, soldering is actually preferred. Not just to maintain a solid connection for the health of your amp, but also to reduce the chance of vibrations resulting from loose crimp terminals (which some people don't know how to fix and/or blame the speaker for being defective.)


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

@jbealsmusic 
Thanks for the info. I was on your site and wanted to buy the complete 4x12 wiring harness but it said you don't have the required length of 18g wire. Is there any way you could do one up for me? You can pm me.if you prefer.

Thanks


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

pickslide said:


> @jbealsmusic
> Thanks for the info. I was on your site and wanted to buy the complete 4x12 wiring harness but it said you don't have the required length of 18g wire. Is there any way you could do one up for me? You can pm me.if you prefer.
> 
> Thanks


That's odd because we definitely have enough wire. I took a look at our back-end system and it should be corrected now.
Wiring Harness - For 4x12 Cabs (mono)


----------

